# 2004 Nissan Frontier



## Fordtruckman88 (Nov 28, 2007)

I've been looking to put a plow on my frontier which i mainly use to drive around shovelers anybody know if it can be equipped with a plow


----------



## Peterbilt (Apr 28, 2007)

I would think so. I have an 05 frontier with a 7.5 sno-way on it.


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

The 04' Frontier application would have been an ST model which has been discontinued and no longer available. I have had several inquiries this season and have not been able to locate any vehicle specific subframes.

On the 05' model the application became our 22 series which will not fit up to the 04'.


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

check out the new meyers line for compact trucks


----------



## PA-plow-at-home (Mar 20, 2007)

Peterbilt;451462 said:


> I have an 05 frontier with a 7.5 sno-way on it.


Peterbilt,
Can you post pictures of your Frontier with the plow on it?


----------

